# HD+ über TV-Karte am HTPC



## fighter0190 (23. März 2011)

*HD+ über TV-Karte am HTPC*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich hoffe hier Antworten zu meiner Frage zu finden:

Kann ich HD+ (RTL HD, Sat 1 HD etc...) über eine spezielle TV-Karte am HTPC legal empfangen?

Und falls dies schon einer macht, würde mich interessieren, ob ich die Sender auch einfach so aufnehmen kann.


> Empfangen tue ich über DVB-S <


Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. März 2011)

*AW: HD+ über TV-Karte am HTPC*

1. HD+ geht nur mit ner DVB-S2 Karte
2. Brauchste immer eine SmardCard für HD+


----------



## Psytis (24. März 2011)

*AW: HD+ über TV-Karte am HTPC*

TV-Karte zb TerraTec Cinergy S2 HD CI, DVB-S2, PCI (10544) | Geizhals.at Österreich
CI-Modul eins von denen, keine Ahnung welche gut oder schlecht ist DVB-Receiver/Zubehör CAM/CI-Modul | Geizhals.at Österreich
und dann brauchst noch eine Karte von dem Sender/Programm das du empfangen willst.


----------



## fighter0190 (24. März 2011)

*AW: HD+ über TV-Karte am HTPC*

Meine jetztige TV-Karte ist die WinTV Nova HD-S2.

Kann ich an Diese auch eines der CI-Module anschließen?

@mickythebeagle: Jo, dass ich dafür die 50€ im Monat hinblättern muss, ist mir bewusst.


Edit: Eine Kombination aus dieser TV-Karte, CI-Interface und diesem CI-Modul müsste es doch funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Psytis (24. März 2011)

*AW: HD+ über TV-Karte am HTPC*

achso du hast schon eine TV karte, für die dürfte die Hauppauge WINTV CI-MODULE: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör wohl passend sein.

das von dir verlinkte CI-modul kostet ja soviel wie die Terratec + CI modul im set


----------



## fighter0190 (24. März 2011)

*AW: HD+ über TV-Karte am HTPC*

Warum kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht. Danke Psytis. 

Und in dieses von die angesprochene CI-Modul kann ich dann einfach die HD+ Karte reinstecken,
oder brauch es dazu noch etwas?

Mal so ´ne blöde Frage nebenbei: Ist es egal welche HD+ Karte ich nehme?


----------



## Dragonix (24. März 2011)

*AW: HD+ über TV-Karte am HTPC*

HD+ mit WinTV-CI und AlphaCrypt Light empfangen - MCE-Community.de etc etc, google lässt grüßen..
Und daran hat sich m.e. nichts geändert, lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren. Also Finger weg von diesem HD"+" Schrott. Gibt idr eh blos hochskaliertes Zeug zu sehen, wenn schon PayTV dann doch bitte Sky.. Aber das hatten wir hier ja schon öfters..
Oder dreh die Schüssel/2LNB.. auf 28,2 bringt BBC die Formel 1 in HD (sofern sie dieses Jahr schon in HD "gedreht" wird ), ITV bringt meist ein Champions League Spiel in HD.. und ganz nebenbei lernt man noch Englisch..


----------



## Psytis (25. März 2011)

*AW: HD+ über TV-Karte am HTPC*

auf der hauppauge HP findest du unterstützte CAM Hauppauge Computer Works: WinTV-CI
aber da möchte ich noch auf den letzen satz auf der seite hinweisen
" Die WinTV v6 Anwendung unterstützt kein HD-TV"

ob das jetzt nur ein software Problem ist, kannst du ja ein anderes Programm nehmen, wenn es aber ein hardwareproblem ist, solltest du auf die Terratec wechseln laut hersteller kann die HD empfangen und aufnehmen (ich glaube ich hatte mit der auch ein paar HD sender zur auswahl) TerraTec Cinergy S2 HD CI, DVB-S2, PCI (10544) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
was jetzt der unterschied zu der ist TerraTec Cinergy S2 HD, DVB-S2, PCI (10543) | Geizhals.at Deutschland kann ich net sagen.

"Und in dieses von die angesprochene CI-Modul kann ich dann einfach die HD+ Karte reinstecken,
oder brauch es dazu noch etwas?"

nein, du brauchst noch ein CAM
DVB-Receiver/Zubehör CAM/CI-Modul | Geizhals.at Deutschland
such dir eins aus der Liste das auch vom hersteller unterstützt wird.


----------



## Dragonix (25. März 2011)

*AW: HD+ über TV-Karte am HTPC*

Edit: Ignorieren...


----------



## kajot (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: HD+ über TV-Karte am HTPC*



fighter0190 schrieb:


> @mickythebeagle: Jo, dass ich dafür die 50€ im Monat hinblättern muss, ist mir bewusst.



Du meinst sicher im Jahr.


----------

